# New rift lake set up!



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

hello, just aclimated my new residents in and shot a video! 

opinions please, anything you would change? shall i yank that fake plant out?


thanks in advance 

ok thats weird, i cant stop it from showing twice..lol

Doug


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I have not seen a Cichlid tank with any plants before as the fish tore them up according to the owners but this is a lovely tank and the fish are great. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

key is the residents and neeed to use hearty plants with strong leaves


Doug


----------

